# Supreme Court Overturned Roe vs. Wade



## Janoy Cresva (Jun 24, 2022)

Molech worshippers on suicide watch


----------



## Alex the Great (Jun 24, 2022)

Supreme court overturns Roe and the market jumps. Conclusion? The market hates women.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 24, 2022)

Bout time we are coming around to what’s right in this country.. it sometimes takes a downward spiral to shake things up and make them go in the other directions. The conservative republicans will have the last laugh… 😂😂😂


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Jun 24, 2022)

Shout-out to Ruth Vader Ginsbunt for not retiring during Obama.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 24, 2022)

*THANKS RUTH!!! *


----------



## Send0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Bout time we are coming around to what’s right in this country.. it sometimes takes a downward spiral to shake things up and make them go in the other directions. The conservative republicans will have the last laugh… 😂😂😂


"Right" is relative.

Fuck politicians all around.


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

Good, it's not a Federal issue anyway, it's a State issue.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 24, 2022)

Yesterday all my anti-gun friends were crying on social media about the gun ruling.  Today, it is like yesterday never happened...  They are REALLY crying about the Roe v Wade ruling.  

As I told one of my liberal friends in an argument, if he was so passionate about certain things, get Congress to get off their collective asses and pass a damn law!  Members of Congress love to dictate their elitism towards us, but they forget who elected them in the first place.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 24, 2022)

I wonder what a loss of body autonomy looks like when applied to men?


----------



## Send0 (Jun 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> Good, it's not a Federal issue anyway, it's a State issue.


So how do you categorize something like this. Do you consider it basic human rights, or do you feel differently about it?


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So how do you categorize something like this. Do you consider it basic human rights, or do you feel differently about it?


Abortion is a tough one, there are solid arguments on both sides, and a lot of grey areas.

Because of that, I'd say it's not a basic human right(meaning having an abortion), but that doesn't mean it should be illegal either.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 24, 2022)

I'm one of those that thinks it should be legal, and I have also known a female or two over the years who literally used abortion as birth-control.  

I never threw it in their faces because I thought it wasn't any of my business but holy shit, my religious friends would.  I had to remind one overly religious friend that he was married and paying for his girlfriend's apartment, until his wife found out.  Then he ended up divorced.  He truly had no business dictating morality to ANYONE!


----------



## Jonjon (Jun 24, 2022)

All just theatre. Get ready for Biden administration to pack the supreme court with liberal justices.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 24, 2022)

Ultimately, the US being a Republic, the power to make laws should be held at the state level as much as is possible.

I don’t see this as bad thing, necessarily. It puts the onus on the states to draft abortion laws.

The issue is that some of the crazier Christian states are going to run with this like they’re trying to win a relay race.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

I’m just here to read the responses


----------



## lfod14 (Jun 25, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Yesterday all my anti-gun friends were crying on social media about the gun ruling.  Today, it is like yesterday never happened...  They are REALLY crying about the Roe v Wade ruling.
> 
> As I told one of my liberal friends in an argument, if he was so passionate about certain things, get Congress to get off their collective asses and pass a damn law!  Members of Congress love to dictate their elitism towards us, but they forget who elected them in the first place.


Amazing, isn't it? Crying about a blatant constitutional overreach, but then pulling this shit, and claiming a constitutional right. But it makes sense, they're all about forcing medical procedures on people that don't consent, whether it be vaccination, or extermination, then when there's resistance, it's about "their" rights.


----------



## AlienAgent (Jun 25, 2022)

While I find the act of abortion more than unpleasant, we must consider the effects of how 60 million additional people (likely over 100 million, as the earlier abortees likely would’ve reproduced by now…) whose backgrounds would’ve ranged from unwanted teen pregnancy to deranged criminals would’ve changed society.

And I feel horrible to even entertain such a callous idea.


----------



## lfod14 (Jun 25, 2022)

AlienAgent said:


> While I find the act of abortion more than unpleasant, we must consider the effects of how 60 million additional people (likely over 100 million, as the earlier abortees likely would’ve reproduced by now…) whose backgrounds would’ve ranged from unwanted teen pregnancy to deranged criminals would’ve changed society.
> 
> And I feel horrible to even entertain such a callous idea.


True...... but it's a larger evil that 60-100 million people never had their chance at life without choice. Many would have been adopted by people who would have cared for them.


----------



## Swiper. (Jun 25, 2022)

https://twitter.com/peterschiff?s=21&t=xa_NZ6L6XD6d6a-bNu54xg


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 25, 2022)

I'm not gonna declare my personal stand on the issue, but but the less control the fed gov has over anything the better.  Also probably worth mentioning something about personal responsibility, but hey, fk that right?  Also just gonna leave this tidbit here.  It is cut and paste FWIW.  This posted backward.  Read second one first.


----------



## Dex (Jun 25, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Yesterday all my anti-gun friends were crying on social media about the gun ruling.  Today, it is like yesterday never happened...  They are REALLY crying about the Roe v Wade ruling.
> 
> As I told one of my liberal friends in an argument, if he was so passionate about certain things, get Congress to get off their collective asses and pass a damn law!  Members of Congress love to dictate their elitism towards us, but they forget who elected them in the first place.


Eww, you have anti-gun friends?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 25, 2022)

Dex said:


> Eww, you have anti-gun friends?


Well, acquaintances, lol.  I guess there is a difference.  My true friends know that one of my hobbies is collecting stamps....  NFA stamps!


----------



## Tisatix (Jun 25, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> *Molech worshippers* on suicide watch


That’s what it is essentially


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 25, 2022)

There are two issues to this that I think are widely blurred.

1) should a woman have a right to an abortion
2) did roe vs wade correctly interpret the 14th amendment.

Today’s Supreme Court announcement addressed #2


----------



## Ninja41 (Jun 25, 2022)

Personally I’m inclined to be pro choice, but the argument that states can choose based on their respective values is hard for me to deny. Lots of countries have laws, or practices that are against my ethical beliefs. But if the majority there disagree, I think it’s hard to deny them there customs/way of life. Examples like Muslim cultures comes to mind, but I’m sure there’s others.


----------



## AlienAgent (Jun 25, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> I wonder what a loss of body autonomy looks like when applied to men?


A military draft requirement, child/spousal support orders that don’t match income, voluntary military service, adolescent age lack of legal rights, current drug laws, etc. 

Outside of prescribed TRT, none of the males here have legal bodily autonomy to use testosterone or testosterone analogs. Any such useage is illicit and punishable.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 25, 2022)

Without getting in to a debate about where life begins, the unborn is in fact not "my body....".  And when it comes to the argument "my body my choice" I have only one response.... covid vaccines.  Whether or not your are pro life or pro choice, whether or not you agree or disagree with SCOTUS decision, the court made the correct decision in accordance with the Constitution, which forms the foundation for law in this country.  It's been my observation over the course of my life that when the Constitution is followed things run more smoothly, for lack of a better word.  It's interesting how the loudest voices in protest of this decision have zero skin in this game.  I'm sure someone can come up with a better analogy, but that's akin to me bitching about being able to get (fill in the blank).  Do you or will you have need for one?  No?  Then shut the fk up.


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 26, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Molech worshippers on suicide watch


Bro, I posted something eerily similar to this on Instagram earlier. Fucking weird.


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> Abortion is a tough one, there are solid arguments on both sides, and a lot of grey areas.


This.
Abortion could have been a "good" thing. A medical procedure where it needed to be. Unfortunately everyone wanted to use it like a contraceptive.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Jun 26, 2022)

MS1605 said:


> Bro, I posted something eerily similar to this on Instagram earlier. Fucking weird.


Great minds.


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jun 26, 2022)

My body, my choice also applies to if I want to drink and drive. Wait, I can't because I might kill someone else? ... Convenient how the same standard doesn't apply to pro-choicers!


----------



## Kraken (Jun 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So how do you categorize something like this. Do you consider it basic human rights, or do you feel differently about it?



Did the OP want this thread to be about the decision or abortion in general? 



notsoswoleCPA said:


> I never threw it in their faces because I thought it wasn't any of my business but holy shit, my religious friends would.



A person need not be religious to oppose killing babies. 



dk8594 said:


> There are two issues to this that I think are widely blurred.
> 
> 1) should a woman have a right to an abortion
> 2) did roe vs wade correctly interpret the 14th amendment.
> ...



Yes. The Court's role is limited to interpreting the Constitution, not deciding if there should be a right to an abortion. As Alito explained clearly, there is no right, explicit or implicit in the Constitution, to abortion. The US has no history of abortion being legal, let alone considered a right, before very recent times. The Legislatures of the 50 states can create entitlements, but there is none in the Constitution. That was the ruling.

Interestingly enough, today we say that it's up to the states or perhaps Congress to decide laws around abortion. Perhaps someday we'll look at it not from the perspective of the mother, who has no right to an abortion in the Constitution, but rather from the perspective of the baby, who absolutely has a right to life enumerated in the Constitution.  Balancing the right to one's life vs an inconvenience (even a major one) of the mother is an easy analysis. 



BRICKS said:


> It's interesting how the loudest voices in protest of this decision have zero skin in this game.  I'm sure someone can come up with a better analogy, but that's akin to me bitching about being able to get (fill in the blank).  Do you or will you have need for one?  No?  Then shut the fk up.



No, every person in the US has skin in this game. This "game" is not about abortion, it's about liberal judges being limited to the actual text of the US Constitution, as opposed to acting like dictators who take for themselves powers properly assigned to elected representatives. Conservative justices believe in our system, which separates powers and assign law making to elected officials. Liberal justices believe that the end justifies any means necessary. That's how we got into the Roe / Casey mess to begin with.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 26, 2022)

It's time every branch follows the fucking rules instead of trying to create and take power. 

Like maxine waters said to hell with the supreme court.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540364776655708166She is supposed to uphold the law, that's what she signed up for. She needs to resign or be fired. That goes against everything she signed up for and said she'd uphold.


----------



## CJ (Jun 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> It's time every branch follows the fucking rules instead of trying to create and take power.
> 
> Like maxine waters said to hell with the supreme court.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540364776655708166She is supposed to uphold the law, that's what she signed up for. She needs to resign or be fired. That goes against everything she signed up for and said she'd uphold.


Well that's Congress's fukkin job, to make the laws. The Supreme Court should only decide whether those laws are Constitutional or not. 

Fukk Congress, it's THEIR inaction to legislate, to do THEIR jobs, that R v W was even necessary to begin with. 

If Congress had done their job, this wouldn't even be an issue right now.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> It's time every branch follows the fucking rules instead of trying to create and take power.
> 
> Like maxine waters said to hell with the supreme court.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540364776655708166She is supposed to uphold the law, that's what she signed up for. She needs to resign or be fired. That goes against everything she signed up for and said she'd uphold.


That bitch has been seen  encouraging shitty behavior a few times . Someone in congress needs to check her attitude.  I’m just glad the fucking streets didn’t go to shit again well at least not yet .


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 26, 2022)

I'm just curious where all these "My Body, My Choice" people were at when they were trying to mandate Vaccine Passports 🤔


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 26, 2022)

Agree that everyone has skin the game in seeing the Constitution upheld.  I was referring to abortion.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 27, 2022)

And I'm gonna add this.  Ironic how all the major protesting is going down in states where abortion will remain legal.  The Democrats could codify R v W tomorrow, but it's much more profitable to raise hell than actually do something about it.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 27, 2022)

Meanwhile, peaceful protests are taking place, state buildings being destroyed, etc...
Sounds familiar.


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2022)

I find it funny that most people I talk to about this R v W decision, have absolutely no idea whatsoever what the ruling means. 

Almost all of them believe it makes abortion illegal. They're so mad, yet they're so misinformed.


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jun 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> I find it funny that most people I talk to about this R v W decision, have absolutely no idea whatsoever what the ruling means.
> 
> Almost all of them believe it makes abortion illegal. They're so mad, yet they're so misinformed.


That's a commonality with many of these rulings. And considering how people know fuckall about civics. You have so many enlightened idiots arguing that RvW is a Constitutional right. And then have a complete ignorance of the Second Amendment and the fact you have state law superceding Constitutional law with regards to that.

Also, "My body, my choice," should apply to drunk driving as well. Just saying.


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> That's a commonality with many of these rulings. And considering how people know fuckall about civics. You have so many enlightened idiots arguing that RvW is a Constitutional right. And then have a complete ignorance of the Second Amendment and the fact you have state law superceding Constitutional law with regards to that.
> 
> Also, "My body, my choice," should apply to drunk driving as well. Just saying.


Maybe not drunk DRIVING, as it puts other people's lives in danger, but public drunkenness I'd agree with. 

But there's countless instances where I wish the gov't would just stay the hell out of our lives


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jun 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Maybe not drunk DRIVING, as it puts other people's lives in danger, but public drunkenness I'd agree with.
> 
> But there's countless instances where I wish the gov't would just stay the hell out of our lives


I just use it as a hyperbolic example to juxtapose the silly "rationale" used to okay abortion.

That latter point, 100% agree but so be it. Death and taxes!


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> I find it funny that most people I talk to about this R v W decision, have absolutely no idea whatsoever what the ruling means.
> 
> Almost all of them believe it makes abortion illegal. They're so mad, yet they're so misinformed.


And we wonder why America is heading the way it is.  "I don't follow that shit (politics)".....most American voters....


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 27, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> And we wonder why America is heading the way it is.  "I don't follow that shit (politics)".....most American voters....


Not only do most people not follow politics, most people don’t even know how their own government works.

This ruling is a perfect example: “They made abortion illegal!  Durr Durr Durr.”

No, they delegated the task of drafting abortion laws to the individual states.. as is supposed to be the case in a republic.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Not only do most people not follow politics, most people don’t even know how their own government works.
> 
> This ruling is a perfect example: “They made abortion illegal!  Durr Durr Durr.”
> 
> No, they delegated the task of drafting abortion laws to the individual states.. as is supposed to be the case in a republic.



I cant fucking believe they did this SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Making Politicians and law makers do their jobs???

Thats too much!!!


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jun 27, 2022)

I mean, to be fair, the people reeing are a demographic known to think with their holes (or dick) instead of their heads, so. It all makes sense now that I put it that way.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 27, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> I mean, to be fair, the people reeing are a demographic known to think with their holes (or dick) instead of their heads, so. It all makes sense now that I put it that way.



I take offense to that

I predominantly think with my dick


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 27, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> I mean, to be fair, the people reeing are a demographic known to think with their holes (or dick) instead of their heads, so. It all makes sense now that I put it that way.


They’re all on tren?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They’re all on tren?



Tren TRT bro


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jun 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They’re all on tren?


Explains the neurodegeneration!


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jun 27, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I take offense to that
> 
> I predominantly think with my dick


I will cherish this thread as your 1% moment of lucidity.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 27, 2022)

Lol @ the women screaming for bodily autonomy when a few months ago they were calling me a murderer and got me fired for not getting an experimental vaccine that killed 1200 people in it's clinical trial. 

In my state, I'm fully supporting a religious zealot candidate that wants to criminalize plan B and limit contraception.  She's nutty as fuck. Like snake handling shit. She's so hardliner conservative that she's hard to talk to. Hell, she scolded me for cursing when I first met her. She heard me say "damn it" talking on the phone....FROM ACROSS THE ROOM. She's a nightmare. She's perfect. Like ned Flanders wife...on steroids. 

It's not politics...it's punishment. I'll never forget or forgive what the other side did...and in this seismic shift back to local politics, where a state rep or senator may get a few thousand votes...it's going to bear fruit...and by fruit, I mean babies. 

I can see the cankles now. They better get this baby formula thing sorted out. Lmao


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 27, 2022)

The decision triggered 13 states to make it illegal, states that all had these laws on the books well in advance of the SC decision. Did the SC make it illegal? No. Was the SC aware that women in those 13 states were going to be affected the moment they made their decision? Absolutely. Did that SC decision immediately result in abortion becoming illegal in 8 states? Yes.

 What am I missing? Why aren't women allowed to be upset at the SC triggering the states they reside in to strip rights?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 27, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> The decision triggered 13 states to make it illegal, states that all had these laws on the books well in advance of the SC decision. Did the SC make it illegal? No. Was the SC aware that women in those 13 states were going to be affected the moment they made their decision? Absolutely. Did that SC decision immediately result in abortion becoming illegal in 8 states? Yes.
> 
> What am I missing? Why aren't women allowed to be upset at the SC triggering the states they reside in to strip rights?



My perspective is that lawmakers should have dealt with this for the past decades.

The Supreme court doesnt make law.

Elected officials create law.

Its the same principle as late term abortions that happened.
I am pro choice up until a point.

We have had decades to sort this out, but everyone has bern too much of a coward to do so.

Roe vs Wade was technically (Legally speaking) something that should have been dealt with my state level legislation, the day after the ruling.

Fuck, even at a federal level for a BASE law.

Im pro choice,
But im also Anti Murder

Its a tough decision for the supreme court to make, but at the end of the day, this is a law that elected officials need to be in charge of, not appointed judicial officials


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 27, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> The decision triggered 13 states to make it illegal, states that all had these laws on the books well in advance of the SC decision. Did the SC make it illegal? No. Was the SC aware that women in those 13 states were going to be affected the moment they made their decision? Absolutely. Did that SC decision immediately result in abortion becoming illegal in 8 states? Yes.
> 
> What am I missing? Why aren't women allowed to be upset at the SC triggering the states they reside in to strip rights?


They’re allowed to be upset, but healthcare is administered at the state level.  It doesn’t fall under federal jurisdiction.

The Supreme Court can’t just uphold a decision with no constitutional basis because people don’t like the outcome.


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> The decision triggered 13 states to make it illegal, states that all had these laws on the books well in advance of the SC decision. Did the SC make it illegal? No. Was the SC aware that women in those 13 states were going to be affected the moment they made their decision? Absolutely. Did that SC decision immediately result in abortion becoming illegal in 8 states? Yes.
> 
> What am I missing? Why aren't women allowed to be upset at the SC triggering the states they reside in to strip rights?


The SJC didn't make those laws. Abortion is not in the Constitution, so it's out of the SJCs jurisdiction. It's a State matter.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 27, 2022)

To be clear, I’m pro-choice myself, but you can’t just go ignoring established jurisprudence and constitutional law at the highest level of the court system because you don’t personally agree with the ramifications of the legal outcome of a case.


----------



## BKK (Jun 27, 2022)

I've been told over and over that men should stay the fuck out of the conversation. Woman's body woman's choice. So... staying the fuck out of it.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 27, 2022)

BKK said:


> I've been told over and over that men should stay the fuck out of the conversation. Woman's body woman's choice. So... staying the fuck out of it.


As are the Supreme Court.

So many media outlets are reporting the decision by the SC as an “abortion ban.”  It’s complete nonsense and people who don’t bother to inform themselves are lapping it up.

If people want to be mad at someone, they should be mad at the state legislatures that banned abortion.  That’s where the abortion bans are happening.


----------



## BKK (Jun 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> As are the Supreme Court.
> 
> So many media outlets are reporting the decision by the SC as an “abortion ban.”  It’s complete nonsense and people who don’t bother to inform themselves are lapping it up.
> 
> If people want to be mad at someone, they should be mad at the state legislatures that banned abortion.  That’s where the abortion bans are happening.


I agree. Ohio has a heartbeat law which doesn't "ban" abortion, it just restricts the time window until the clump of cells becomes a fetus with a beating heart(right about week 6). Seems like a pretty reasonable compromise.

I'd take it a step further. Democrats/liberals should be pissed off at themselves for ostracizing so many people who are their political allies but fit in a particular demographic they blame for all of their woes (LGBTQ pissed at CIS, feminists pissed at men, everyone pissed at white men). Conservatives are united right now and just trucking through their agenda. Democrats have congress and the white house and can't do anything because they're ideologically splintered.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 27, 2022)

BKK said:


> I agree. Ohio has a heartbeat law which doesn't "ban" abortion, it just restricts the time window until the clump of cells becomes a fetus with a beating heart(right about week 6). Seems like a pretty reasonable compromise.
> 
> I'd take it a step further. Democrats/liberals should be pissed off at themselves for ostracizing so many people who are their political allies but fit in a particular demographic they blame for all of their woes (LGBTQ pissed at CIS, feminists pissed at men, everyone pissed at white men). Conservatives are united right now and just trucking through their agenda. Democrats have congress and the white house and can't do anything because they're ideologically splintered.


Having Sinema and Manchin tank all of their bills isn’t helping the Democrats any lol.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 27, 2022)

What is the expected outcome of all this in say, 20 years for states that have voted to ban?


----------



## Kraken (Jun 27, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Agree that everyone has skin the game in seeing the Constitution upheld.  I was referring to abortion.



And even so, all of society has skin in the game. Men are fathers. Men can oppose killing babies. If men are not allowed to have a say, then stop making men pay the bills.


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> What is the expected outcome of all this in say, 20 years for states that have voted to ban?


If enough people care, they use their voting power to elect officials to make it legal.

As it should be, as how our gov't SHOULD work.

It can still be made federally legal, but Congress would actually have to do their jobs and legislate. They don't seem to like to touch the hot potatoes though.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> If enough people care, they use their voting power to elect officials to make it legal.
> 
> As it should be, as how our gov't SHOULD work.


That wasn't my question but I'll agree with the statement.

I'm trying to understand the longer term implications of making abortion access illegal in some states. Good, bad or otherwise I'd like to hear thoughts.


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> That wasn't my question but I'll agree with the statement.


Oh, gotcha. You are referring to unsafe illegal abortions.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 27, 2022)

While they’re revisiting the constitutionality of laws, the SC should crack Citizens United back open.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> Oh, gotcha. You are referring to unsafe illegal abortions.



That's one aspect yes but there are other considerations both good and bad that come with an increase in population.

Things like housing, labor market changes, education system capabilities, social programs for low income, child care, etc.

This all might be a catalyst for a lot of downstream changes, I'm curious to hear what those changes might look like from those on both sides of the issue.



Test_subject said:


> While they’re revisiting the constitutionality of laws, the SC should crack Citizens United back open.


Fuck yes.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 28, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> That wasn't my question but I'll agree with the statement.
> 
> I'm trying to understand the longer term implications of making abortion access illegal in some states. Good, bad or otherwise I'd like to hear thoughts.



I am thinking that clinics and other healthcare facilities associated with abortion will go through a cycle of opening and closing as governors of different political parties are elected in each state. I bet sexing will rise 14% under a democrat governor. 

Also, I suspect this ruling was primarily about the supreme court's personal financial stock interest in contraceptive product companies.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 28, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> What is the expected outcome of all this in say, 20 years for states that have voted to ban?


Massive ghettos…poverty on much larger scale.  More crime.  Overpopulation..food shortages…I could go on


----------



## Yano (Jun 28, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Having Sinema and Manchin tank all of their bills isn’t helping the Democrats any lol.


I'm starting to think Manchin is one of Trumps kids wearing a halloween mask haahaha. That fucking guy is just a pain in their balls.


----------



## Kraken (Jun 28, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Also, I suspect this ruling was primarily about the supreme court's personal financial stock interest in contraceptive product companies.


Wait, what???


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Wait, what???


I just shook my head, I'm not biting. 😂


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 28, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Wait, what???


Yeah, I’m pretty sure there’s a push to ban those as well so I’m not sure where his theory came from


----------



## Kraken (Jun 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yeah, I’m pretty sure there’s a push to ban those as well so I’m not sure where his theory came from


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> I just shook my head, I'm not biting. 😂



OK, I made that part up. And possibly the sexing statistic. 

I was just trying to go with the flow on this forum that everything in politics is a conspiracy or because of financial interest of politicians.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 28, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> OK, I made that part up. And possibly the sexing statistic.
> 
> I was just trying to go with the flow on this forum that everything in politics is a conspiracy or because of financial interest of politicians.



I find it interesting that you do not find it interesting... that your politicians become worth 10s or 100s of millions of dollars on a 160k Salary.. and their stock portfolios are public... all whilst they have been shorting before major sector specific legislative votes... and giving billions of dollars to lobby groups that later pay them upwards of 50k an HOUR to talk about things like BANKING, despite having zero knowledge about banking


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 28, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I find it interesting that you do not find it interesting... that your politicians become worth 10s or 100s of millions of dollars on a 160k Salary.. and their stock portfolios are public... all whilst they have been shorting before major sector specific legislative votes... and giving billions of dollars to lobby groups that later pay them upwards of 50k an HOUR to talk about things like BANKING, despite having zero knowledge about banking
> 
> 
> View attachment 24005



I never said it wasn't interesting. I love politics.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 28, 2022)

Too soon?


----------



## TomJ (Jun 28, 2022)

Id personally like to see abortion legalized at the federal level up to a certain point. Logically I think that point should be the start of the 3rd trimester, but thats for other people to sort out. 

for now, the roe vs wade overturn was not a question of "should abortion be federally protected" 

it was a question of "Was the ruling an accurate interpretation of the 14th amendment"
Which it clearly wasnt. 

for those that dont know, this is the 14th amendment:



Spoiler: 14th amendment



Amendment XIV





Spoiler: 14th amendment



Section 1.​All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the state wherein they reside. No state shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any state deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws.

Section 2.​Representatives shall be apportioned among the several states according to their respective numbers, counting the whole number of persons in each state, excluding Indians not taxed. But when the right to vote at any election for the choice of electors for President and Vice President of the United States, Representatives in Congress, the executive and judicial officers of a state, or the members of the legislature thereof, is denied to any of the male inhabitants of such state, being twenty-one years of age, and citizens of the United States, or in any way abridged, except for participation in rebellion, or other crime, the basis of representation therein shall be reduced in the proportion which the number of such male citizens shall bear to the whole number of male citizens twenty-one years of age in such state.

Section 3.​No person shall be a Senator or Representative in Congress, or elector of President and Vice President, or hold any office, civil or military, under the United States, or under any state, who, having previously taken an oath, as a member of Congress, or as an officer of the United States, or as a member of any state legislature, or as an executive or judicial officer of any state, to support the Constitution of the United States, shall have engaged in insurrection or rebellion against the same, or given aid or comfort to the enemies thereof. But Congress may by a vote of two-thirds of each House, remove such disability.

Section 4.​The validity of the public debt of the United States, authorized by law, including debts incurred for payment of pensions and bounties for services in suppressing insurrection or rebellion, shall not be questioned. But neither the United States nor any state shall assume or pay any debt or obligation incurred in aid of insurrection or rebellion against the United States, or any claim for the loss or emancipation of any slave; but all such debts, obligations and claims shall be held illegal and void.

Section 5.​The Congress shall have power to enforce, by appropriate legislation, the provisions of this article.





in simple terms the 14th amendment can be summarized as:

"*granted citizenship to all persons born or naturalized in the United States—including former enslaved people—and guaranteed all citizens “equal protection of the laws"*

In my opinion this entire piece of case law was a huge stretch and it was overturned for that reason.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 28, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Too soon?
> 
> View attachment 24010



Let the record show
@Joliver started this

Not me


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 28, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Id personally like to see abortion legalized at the federal level up to a certain point. Logically I think that point should be the start of the 3rd trimester, but thats for other people to sort out.
> 
> for now, the roe vs wade overturn was not a question of "should abortion be federally protected"
> 
> ...


I’m pro-choice (with limitations) myself, but you can’t just advocate interpreting the constitution in the loosest manner possible because you like the result.  Why even have a constitution at that point?

That’s essentially what all of the people losing their minds over the ruling are asking the SC to do.

They should be putting pressure on the states making the laws, not the Supreme Court.  But I’m Canadian; what do I know?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’m pro-choice (with limitations) myself, but you can’t just advocate interpreting the constitution in the loosest manner possible because you like the result.  Why even have a constitution at that point?
> 
> That’s essentially what all of the people losing their minds over the ruling are asking the SC to do.
> 
> They should be putting pressure on the states making the laws, not the Supreme Court.  But I’m Canadian; what do I know?


Agree completely.


----------



## AlienAgent (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jun 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’m pro-choice (with limitations) myself, but you can’t just advocate interpreting the constitution in the loosest manner possible because you like the result.  Why even have a constitution at that point?
> 
> That’s essentially what all of the people losing their minds over the ruling are asking the SC to do.
> 
> They should be putting pressure on the states making the laws, not the Supreme Court.  But I’m Canadian; what do I know?


You know more than the average American does their own civics, that's for fucking sure!


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 29, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> You know more than the average American does their own civics, that's for fucking sure!


Paying attention back in my poli sci electives pays off every now and then


----------



## Joliver (Jun 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Paying attention back in my poli sci electives pays off every now and then



We don't take kindly to no maple apes readin' our constimtution 'round hea.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Let the record show
> @Joliver started this
> 
> Not me
> ...


OMG!


----------



## GSgator (Jun 29, 2022)

BKK said:


> I've been told over and over that men should stay the fuck out of the conversation. Woman's body woman's choice. So... staying the fuck out of it.


What I thought men could have babies why can’t they have a say ?


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 29, 2022)

...


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 29, 2022)

AlienAgent said:


> View attachment 24019


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 1, 2022)

Fuck'em.. I dont want to end up paying more in taxes for welfare..


I'm going to hell..lol


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> View attachment 24116
> 
> 
> Fuck'em.. I dont want to end up paying more in taxes for welfare..
> ...


I'll try an embryomelette, even chicken is getting expensive!!!  #Protein


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'll try an embryomelette, even chicken is getting expensive!!!  #Protein


CJ, you just recieved a ticket to go with me down to the hot place now for eternity..hahaha


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 1, 2022)

So, if I leave Louisiana to get treated with stem cells in let's say, California, would that be illegal?  I know my shit state tried to make it a crime if one left to have an abortion, which IMHO, is overstepping their bounds.   It caused me to say "Louisiana, such a shitty state that their government FORCES you to be born there!"


----------



## Joliver (Jul 1, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> View attachment 24116
> 
> 
> Fuck'em.. I dont want to end up paying more in taxes for welfare..
> ...



I was going to say late 3rd trimester abortion seekers should just search around for the states with the most lenient "hot car parent" sentences.....

But then I'd be going to hell with you guys, and I'm better than that so I didn't say it. 

💩??? Anyone???


----------



## cavorite (Jul 1, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> I wonder what a loss of body autonomy looks like when applied to men?



circumcision is an obvious one. i wouldn’t have chosen to do that


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jul 1, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> So, if I leave Louisiana to get treated with stem cells in let's say, California, would that be illegal?  I know my shit state tried to make it a crime if one left to have an abortion, which IMHO, is overstepping their bounds.   It caused me to say "Louisiana, such a shitty state that their government FORCES you to be born there!"


Reminds me of MD. Such an enlightened L*beral shithole that they wanted to add an exit tax for people who sell their home and buy in another state to move out of the utopia.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I was going to say late 3rd trimester abortion seekers should just search around for the states with the most lenient "hot car parent" sentences.....
> 
> But then I'd be going to hell with you guys, and I'm better than that so I didn't say it.
> 
> 💩??? Anyone???


My post was to show my frustration with snowflakes..I believe CJ was kidding when talking about eating embryos for protein..lol..

I usually dont get political on the internet.. My stance on abortion USED to be this - Should only be aloud under certain circumstances - Raped, drugs, etc.. But after seeing all these "woke" cunts, the Maxine Waters of congress bitching and threatening riots or denouncing their citizenship.. FUCK'EM THEN...Let them flush thier babies..I dont need or want more of these future snowflakes around. And I sure and the hell dont want to pay for the welfare  they will be on

My views on politics - Im damn sure not a liberal, but I hate a lot of career republicans too.. The Jeb Bushes, Mitt Romneys, Mitch McConnels are just as bad as most liberals.  (not as bad as Nancy Pelosi or Adam Schiff though).. Biden is possibly the worst President in history.. My small business materials costs have gone up 30-50% in the last two years..I could go on and on and on..


----------



## Bennybuttons09 (Jul 1, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> It's time every branch follows the fucking rules instead of trying to create and take power.
> 
> Like maxine waters said to hell with the supreme court.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540364776655708166She is supposed to uphold the law, that's what she signed up for. She needs to resign or be fired. That goes against everything she signed up for and said she'd uphold.


The legislature’s function is not to “uphold the law”. This is just wrong, by definition. Civics 101 branches of government stuff dude.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 2, 2022)

Better start pulling out 😔


----------

